# Timeouts



## Uber_Syd8 (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone noticed that their driver app times out when you don't accept Or cancel trips
Seems to be an issue in the US forum and have noticed that whenever I don't accept a trip or two my rider app then doesn't show my car and I need to reboot to get my car to show up in the rider app


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Interesting, I know 3 missed pings and/or cancels (even Rider No Show) will result in a 5-30 min time-out depending on your area.

Never heard of 2 missed resulting in a time-out. I've seen some instances regardless of cancels where the driver is logged on but no car is visible.


----------

